# What poundage do you shoot with?



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoyt Selena 55 # 25.5 in draw.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

40# is about the average for ladies I think. I shoot about 40 pounds for target and 3ds then when huntin season rolls around I pump it up to about 45 pounds. I cant pull back 50# even if I pumped iron for the next year. I think you are right on target there Scotsbowhunter.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I shoot 52# with a 24" draw. I plan on getting some new 60# limbs for my DXT or I have also heard my husband talk about getting me a Passion instead. I am really a 23.5" draw, but I have managed well with the longer draw length.


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

I was at 40# 26" three months ago when I purchased my DXT. The goal was to hunt with poundage equal to my age and I'm there on both accounts -- 45#. After deer season, I'm going to try for 50# so that I can maybe go out and actually shoot a bow in a shop before I buy another one.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

45# 28.5 draw


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

My wife shoots 47# out of her Bow Madness. So - that range definitely is rather normal.

There was a recent article that Mathews archived on their website that features some of the female pro shooters on their staff.

- Tiff Lakosky - 23.5" Draw, 50#
- Kandi Kisky - 24.5" draw, 48#
- Nicole Jones - 25.5" draw, 53#

Then, there's others:

- Michele Eichler - 47# draw out of a Hoyt Alphamax
- Brenda Valentine - 25" draw, up to 50# with her various Parker bows

So - pro shooters don't seem to go too far beyond 50. And 40-45 pounds will harvest most game rather well.

-Steve


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a Matthews DXT and pull 55 with a 26 inch draw


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I have the Rytera Alien X and at 27" pulling 55lbs.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I CAN shoot 50# but chose to shoot 41# range for comfort and ease of draw...40-45# is average weight range for ladies I would say.


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

40# with 27" draw


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

25" draw, 57-60lbs is what I keep my bow at year round doesnt matter if I am hunting or just shooting :thumbs_up


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Depending on the bow....anywhere from 44-50lbs.
44 lb.--3d
46lb.--hunting
50lb.--just playin' around!
You're in the norm.:wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

My bow maxes out at 40Ibs, how would i be able to get it to 45?


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> My bow maxes out at 40Ibs, how would i be able to get it to 45?


You would have to get 50# limbs put on it to gain more poundage.

As for me, I shot 47 pounds with my Captain during 3d season and am back in 50# with my Equalizer as I plan for hunting season. I may back it off some, but time will tell. I am 26 inch draw.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Beastmaster said:


> My wife shoots 47# out of her Bow Madness. So - that range definitely is rather normal.
> 
> There was a recent article that Mathews archived on their website that features some of the female pro shooters on their staff.
> 
> ...


Interesting info!!

I'm pulling 45 this year, 23.5" DL... for hunting.


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

*Odd one...*

I guess once again I am not average...  I am 26.5" pulling 62lbs... That's for hunting and 3d I am going to get a spot bow this year and probably only get a 50lb max on it.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> My bow maxes out at 40Ibs, how would i be able to get it to 45?


As already stated, you will have to get 50# limbs. At first, it might be a good bit harder for you to draw, but with practice, you will get it in no time. Last year I shot a Mathews Ignition with 40# limbs and started out with it around 30#. I eventually got it cranked down to 40#. Then I upgraded to the Mathews DXT with 50# limbs on it. At first we had it at about 45#, which was difficult at first, but I shot it everyday until I eventually got to 52#. Now I would like to get to 55# because I am stil only shooting 200 fps.

What are y'all's bows running?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Chiquita_hunt3r said:


> I guess once again I am not average...  I am 26.5" pulling 62lbs... That's for hunting and 3d I am going to get a spot bow this year and probably only get a 50lb max on it.


Sweet Chiquita! I would give anything to get a draw weight and length of that! I bet you arrow is smokin' fast!:wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

canam said:


> You would have to get 50# limbs put on it to gain more poundage.
> 
> As for me, I shot 47 pounds with my Captain during 3d season and am back in 50# with my Equalizer as I plan for hunting season. I may back it off some, but time will tell. I am 26 inch draw.


Would that cost alot?

I will try and work up to 50.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> My wife shoots 47# out of her Bow Madness. So - that range definitely is rather normal.
> 
> There was a recent article that Mathews archived on their website that features some of the female pro shooters on their staff.
> 
> ...


Im asuming mathews costum makes her draw lenght? cuz of none of the bows i saw her shoot goes down to that low in DL


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Would that cost alot?
> 
> I will try and work up to 50.


Personaly i would just sell your bow and buy another 40-50. Will cost you less i think.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

with my equailzer, I am pulling 48# at 27.5 in. and getting about 260- 270 fps with a 340gr arrow


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

HyperFlow said:


> Personaly i would just sell your bow and buy another 40-50. Will cost you less i think.


Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

HyperFlow said:


> Im asuming mathews costum makes her draw lenght? cuz of none of the bows i saw her shoot goes down to that low in DL


That's just what I was thinking.


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> As already stated, you will have to get 50# limbs. At first, it might be a good bit harder for you to draw, but with practice, you will get it in no time. Last year I shot a Mathews Ignition with 40# limbs and started out with it around 30#. I eventually got it cranked down to 40#. Then I upgraded to the Mathews DXT with 50# limbs on it. At first we had it at about 45#, which was difficult at first, but I shot it everyday until I eventually got to 52#. Now I would like to get to 55# because I am stil only shooting 200 fps.
> 
> What are y'all's bows running?


I didn't think 50# was going to be possible. I had the shop check and I had it already turned up to 45 -- it won't be difficult at all. Its paper tuned now, so I don't want to mess with it again until after deer season. 

I haven't run the new poundage through the chronograph yet. 40# 26" draw came in at: 310 gr. 229 fps; 388 gr. 210 fps.; 410 gr. 198 fps. I will be hunting with the 388's. I'll set up my chronograph in the next couple of days and check the numbers at 45# just for giggles.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

HyperFlow said:


> Im asuming mathews costum makes her draw lenght? cuz of none of the bows i saw her shoot goes down to that low in DL


Passion does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Beastmaster said:


> Passion does.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. She shoots the Passion now, but she was shooting the DXT like I do. They prbably twisted her string or something. I have a 23.5" draw length, but shoot the DXT at 24" with a string twist....would like to get a bow, like the Passion, that fits me to a tee!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> Passion does.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes but shes been hunting a lil longer then this past aug


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I shoot a mission X3 with 60lb limbs, and I pull 53lbs for hunting.:wink:


----------



## deerbecky1978 (Jul 27, 2009)

I shoot 44# and 25" dl. If your bow has 40-50#limbs, more than likely when you turn it all the way up, it will be around 52-53#.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

HyperFlow said:


> yes but shes been hunting a lil longer then this past aug


Yeah, that's why I think that they must have twisted her string or she either just made due with her DXT, like me. I doubt they make custom bows, even for the Lakosky's!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> As already stated, you will have to get 50# limbs. At first, it might be a good bit harder for you to draw, but with practice, you will get it in no time. Last year I shot a Mathews Ignition with 40# limbs and started out with it around 30#. I eventually got it cranked down to 40#. Then I upgraded to the Mathews DXT with 50# limbs on it. At first we had it at about 45#, which was difficult at first, but I shot it everyday until I eventually got to 52#. Now I would like to get to 55# because I am stil only shooting 200 fps.
> 
> What are y'all's bows running?


Not to hijack this thread, but what is the weight of your arrows? I would think a DXT should be way faster than that. I'm getting 260 fps out of my mustang at 50#. My arrows are right at 250 grains. ( 50# x 5gr/#)


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

*Speed*



hogdgz said:


> Sweet Chiquita! I would give anything to get a draw weight and length of that! I bet you arrow is smokin' fast!:wink:


It's not bad last time I ran it through a chrono it was 293, I just put new stings on before season so hopefully I am getting a little more than with factory strings!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm gonna hijack my own thread...

I was gonna ask what bow manufacturer's have the best reputation? I shoot diamond, i was guessing diamond, bowtech?

I am also wondering if it possible for me to shoot up to 50 Ibs, seems like an awful lot of poundage for a woman.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> I'm gonna hijack my own thread...
> 
> I was gonna ask what bow manufacturer's have the best reputation? I shoot diamond, i was guessing diamond, bowtech?
> 
> I am also wondering if it possible for me to shoot up to 50 Ibs, seems like an awful lot of poundage for a woman.


50 lbs isn't a lot! I also have a Diamond (Razor Edge) and right now I am shooting at 47lbs. Had it at 51 but it was just not comfortable. Heck Tiffany pulls 52 and Vicki pulls 57. Just think of those muscles


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I started hunting at 38lbs, with 27" draw length, but now shoot 55lbs. 

I'm a big believer in hunting with what is most comfortable and legal. It is amazing to me how different so many states are in their regulations and weight limits. Check the price of limbs, sometimes they aren't more than a couple of hundred dollars, and you can probably sell your old limbs or hang on to them. Of course if you buy a new bow, you can have one set for tournaments and one for hunting, or one for dots and one for 3d/hunting. Best of luck! Karen


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Elite Cuda-261/4 dl @ 44 lbs. w/240 grn. arrow is shooting low 280's 
Bowtech Equalizer-261/4 dl @ 46 lbs. w/240 grn. arrow is also low 280's


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Archry Princess said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but what is the weight of your arrows? I would think a DXT should be way faster than that. I'm getting 260 fps out of my mustang at 50#. My arrows are right at 250 grains. ( 50# x 5gr/#)


I shoot 350 grain pink Victory arrows. My husband has me shoot those so that I can get more penetration. I am a big time hunter, so speed is not the most important to me, but I would LOVE to be around 250 at least. I'm trying to figure out a way to stretch my arms a few inches so that I can pick up that length!:wink:


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2008)

28.5"DL at 47lbs right now for my targets.. but if i decide to hunt with it i'll probably go ahead and crank up the poundage a little bit to add some speed. I would turn it up now but keeping it lower lets me practice longer without my arms feeling fatigued. 

regardless of how much weight you're drawing, all that matters is that its comfortable for you and you can group with it consistently :cheers:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> 50 lbs isn't a lot! I also have a Diamond (Razor Edge) and right now I am shooting at 47lbs. Had it at 51 but it was just not comfortable. Heck Tiffany pulls 52 and Vicki pulls 57. Just think of those muscles


My fiance can shoot 70. I'm really small and when i first got my bow i struggled with 30 Ibs now its a doddle.

Is it possible for me to work up to 50?


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Most definitely! My hubby shots 70 too ~ there is no way I will get there


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> Most definitely! My hubby shots 70 too ~ there is no way I will get there


Time to consume more porridge and work those muscles
:dancing:


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> My fiance can shoot 70. I'm really small and when i first got my bow i struggled with 30 Ibs now its a doddle.
> 
> Is it possible for me to work up to 50?


Not a problem, Dumbell rows. Also what i get my wife to do is pull her bow back every day regardless.

My wife is 94lbs and 4'11" and she can pull 47lbs no problem, So if she can so can you


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> I shoot 350 grain pink Victory arrows. My husband has me shoot those so that I can get more penetration. I am a big time hunter, so speed is not the most important to me, but I would LOVE to be around 250 at least. I'm trying to figure out a way to stretch my arms a few inches so that I can pick up that length!:wink:


What is your draw length? I'm 25". I use the same arrows for hunting and target, but the broadheads add 20 grains. The other day I shot a practice broadhead through the deer target into a tree - and that isn't coming out. And that was a practice broadhead and they aren't that sharp! But the arrow was intact, so they are strong enough to get the job done. 

Considering that your arms are probably not going to increase in length :wink: consider taking some weight off those arrows to get more speed. A DXT has an IBO rating of 326 fps.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> My fiance can shoot 70. I'm really small and when i first got my bow i struggled with 30 Ibs now its a doddle.
> 
> Is it possible for me to work up to 50?


Yes. I shoot 70, my wife shoots 47# normally but can do 50 for very short stints.

She's 5 foot nothing and a petite thing. So if she's that tiny and can do 50, you can too.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Will weights work? I use them regularly.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes. Rows of all sorts and shoulder shrugs will be your friend. 

You also need to:

- Exercise the hips and legs. That affects balance.
- Increase the strength of your core. This will help you in all sorts of ways.
- Hand/wrist/forearm workouts

And - my wife, son, and I also use a Bowfit or rubber latex tubing to mimic drawing a bow with the left side. This helps a ton with bilateral symmetry.

-Steve


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Yes. Rows of all sorts and shoulder shrugs will be your friend.
> 
> You also need to:
> 
> ...


Cool, I appreciate the tips thanks alot! :thumbs_up


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I use to shoot 63lbs but due to injury I am down to 56lbs for hunting and 50 for target.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Archry Princess said:


> What is your draw length? I'm 25". I use the same arrows for hunting and target, but the broadheads add 20 grains. The other day I shot a practice broadhead through the deer target into a tree - and that isn't coming out. And that was a practice broadhead and they aren't that sharp! But the arrow was intact, so they are strong enough to get the job done.
> 
> Considering that your arms are probably not going to increase in length :wink: consider taking some weight off those arrows to get more speed. A DXT has an IBO rating of 326 fps.


I am a 24" DL, so there is not much that I can do except adjust the arrow weight to get more speed. However, I want to keep it that way for maximum penetration.


----------



## rdnckgrl1987 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a matthews passion with 24.5 draw length i am shootin right now at about 53 lbs but plan to be shootin atleast 56 lbs by first of bow season....jus got the bow so i am tryin to get used to it before i crank it down....it has 55 lb limbs but maxes out at 59.8 or so....


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> My fiance can shoot 70. I'm really small and when i first got my bow i struggled with 30 Ibs now its a doddle.
> 
> Is it possible for me to work up to 50?


Absolutely! Take it slow though, and don't risk injuring yourself. Increase it little by little, and don't shoot too many shots in a row. Drop down to 4 arrows at a time instead of 5, and take breaks often. 


As for the original question, I shoot 55#, I can shoot low 60s, but only for a few shots at a time. That is for 3D. 

For spots, poundage doesn't matter at all. I know a lot of guys who keep their target bows at 45-50#.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

My AlphaMax 32 is set at 54 #'s I think. I have a 24 1/2 inch draw. 

My Hoyt Ultratec (Target) is set at 47#'s 

My Hoyt Vtec is set at 54#'s to. 

I would like to up the hunting bows up a little more, but I just haven't kranked the limbs down and shot w/ them to much. But I will be doing that....I would like to get more yardage out of my bows as well.

Good luck - Shoot Straight.


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

Shooting 52lbs with my Alpine 24.5 draw length. I think if you are comfortable with the weight you are shooting it doesn't matter what the average is. I wish I had a longer draw length so I had more bow options


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

nikkifay said:


> Shooting 52lbs with my Alpine 24.5 draw length. I think if you are comfortable with the weight you are shooting it doesn't matter what the average is. I wish I had a longer draw length so I had more bow options


I hear ya on the wishing for a longer draw length. I have a 24.5" draw length and shoot 52lbs with my Hoyt Selena. I'm thinking about getting a different bow for next year but options are limited.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Right now I've got both my Equalizers maxed out so they come in at just under 62 lbs (61.5ish) at 27" I can shoot 70 without any trouble, but choose not to since with today's bows you don't need to go with heavy draw weights to get good kinetic energy sufficient for hunting. 

As for what women should start out with, it really is up to you. Start where you're comfortable, with the equipment you like best and have fun with it. There is no "right" bow for everyone, same as there is no "wrong" bow for everyone (What I mean here is, don't let anyone tell you that a particular bow is a bad choice for you based on their experience with it, you might love it and shoot it extremely well). Every bow manufacturer has a variety of equipment, and somewhere out there is the right bow for you, its just a matter of trying different ones to see what feels right to you. 

A general rule of thumb is never go under 5 grains of arrow weight for every pound of draw weight. I usually recommend not going over 7 or 8 grains per pound too as you arrow can get too heavy and cost you in kinetic energy. For hunting arrows I like to stay at about 6 to 6.5 grains per pound maximum and for tournament I stay at 5 gr per pound. But here again, try a few different set-ups to see what works best out of your bow.


----------



## Tribeck3 (Aug 20, 2008)

*I started out*

at 40#'s when I got my Parker last year. Hunted with it set at 44#. After the season was over I dropped the weight down to about 42 so I could practice sitting and pulling. This last month or so I started increasing the poundage again. I'm up to 46# and with the season starting in just over a week I'll probably leave it where it is for hunting. Then start increasing again this coming spring. I'd like to be too at least 50# by next deer season. With it set at the current poundage I could probably shoot 30yds but until I've shoot that far and feel confident with the distance and the weight I'll stay at my comfort level of 25yds or less.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I started out with a 50# Mathews Ignition set at about 42#. After about a year I had it up to 46#. WHen I traded it in my proshop only had "adult" bows in 60 and 70#. He cranked a DXT down to 50# so I could try it - he figured I would be able to pull it a few times to get a feel for it. It actually felt lighter than my Ignition at 46#! After trying several bows set up the same way I went with the DXT which I am shooting at about 51/52# now. At 50# and my old Radial Xweave 100s w/ 100gr tip it chrono'd at 296fps @27in DL. My Ignition set as I had it chrono'd at about 219-224. I would like to get it up a few more pounds - maybe 54-55 as I feel it would perform better and I don't like the thought of shooting a bow at its absolute highest or lowest draw weight (But thats just me). If this bow wasn't so easy to draw I'd be shooting in the mid 40# range.


----------



## jackowski (Feb 27, 2009)

*too much poundage*

Here's my problem: I have been shooting a Mathews Ignition at 48#. It was getting really easy to pull back. So, I just bought a new Passion. I bought a 60# max, thinking it would get easier to draw. I have it let out as far as I can, and can't pull it back more than once. It is a lot harder to roll the cams over than the Ignition was. I have been in tears over it, because I just spent $700 on a bow that I can't shoot. I have been working those muscles every day, but still can't do it. What do I do?


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

My one bow was set at 52 lbs and the other 48 lbs. 26.5 DL

I started out with 45lbs and bumped down to about 42 because we were shooting everyday.


----------



## jackowski (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I found the answer to my question on this thread. I will just order 50# limbs. When I get stronger, I'll put the 60# back on. Thanks.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

jackowski said:


> I think I found the answer to my question on this thread. I will just order 50# limbs. When I get stronger, I'll put the 60# back on. Thanks.


I know what you mean jackowski. I had a 40# Ignitition and could draw it one million times. Then we bought a 50# DXT and we let it out as far as we could which was about 43#. Anyway, it took everything in me to draw it even one time. It would wear me out and I cold only shoot about 5 times every day. I just kept shooting though and now we have it cranked down all the way and she comes in at 52# and it's a breeze only if I continue to shoot everyday. If I go a couple of weeks, then she starts spankin' me again. 

If you think that you can continue to shoot the Passion everyday without picking up too many bad habits, then I wouldn't bother with getting new limbs. But if it causes you to punch the trigger, grip the bow like a bear, etc. then it might be a good idea so that those things don't happen. 

Practice makes perfect or darn near close, so keep on shooting it as much as you can and you should build up the strength. Good luck!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I coach a lot of ladies that let their husbands get them all spun up over draw-weight and I tell them it's B.S. plain and simple. And I'll tell them this in front of their husbands, I don’t care. 

I don’t want any lady I'm coaching to risk injury by being over-bowed, period. 

I've never had a student stop shooting because they were pulling too little, but I have had a few get injured because they were trying to pull too much and would not listen to my advice over thier husbands. I had one lady stop coming because her husband though I was being too soft on her because she was a lady and wanted her to pull his 55#. 2 months later I saw her husband at the range and asked how she was doing. He said she had to quit archery because she developed tendonitis from pulling too much weight. Sad too because she really loved it.
:zip:

So call he a heretic, but I say shoot want you are comfortable with, a weight that you can accurately put 90 arrows a day, down range, and at least still be hitting the paper and are not shaking all over on the 90th arrow.

You don’t need to get all "macho" about how much weight you can pull, leave that for the guys. Let us go through the pain of torn Rotator Cuffs and SLAP repair surgeries and 9 months of physical therapy.

OK, If you plan to hunt you need to be able to pull through and hold whatever your states minimum legal draw weight is. 

Draw weight does NOT put meat in the freezer, draw high scores or win championships.... shot placement does.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

with all the bbows i've had, i've never had to pull over 40#, and then its only to hunt legally... For 3D i pull 36-37 pounds, thats all that is needed to get me to the 260 fps that i need to be at. and yet, i still have to be careful, had a rotator cuff injury earlier in the year.. i do not believe it was archery related, but nonetheless i babied that sucker so it in no way effected my shooting.

there is no need for a woman to be pulling 60 pounds.. there is too much advanced technology now.


----------



## jackowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. It sounds like I should order the new limbs. I literally have to use everything in my body, including my chin, to draw it back right now. That just takes all the fun out of shooting. I love it so much, I don't want to get discouraged and quit. Does anybody know how much they'll cost me?


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a 24" draw and pull 50# Depending on the bow. Ever bow is different and can pull 60# but on don't.


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Draw weight*

I am pulling 42lbs on my Darton maverick s.d. 24" cps cams, I have ordered a ripshot from Nat Greaves of ripshot archery. The ripshot is a device that fits on your arm using your release to pull your bow back using only your back muscles. Being on the small size I have used every muscle I have to pull the bow back at times. I have hurt my neck, elbow and shoulder pulling improperly. I am hoping this new devise will eliminate my injuries allow me to hold at full draw longer and eventually increase my draw weight. I will keep you all informed.Good luck to all our season opens 10-1-09


----------



## huntryx (Jul 12, 2004)

LLove said:


> 28.5"DL at 47lbs right now for my targets.. but if i decide to hunt with it i'll probably go ahead and crank up the poundage a little bit to add some speed. I would turn it up now but keeping it lower lets me practice longer without my arms feeling fatigued.
> 
> regardless of how much weight you're drawing, all that matters is that its comfortable for you and you can group with it consistently :cheers:


In the days before cam bows, compounds had wheels. It was not unreasonable for a woman to pull 55-60 lbs. Most people (men included) shot around 60#. Now, with cams (1 or 2) it is significantly harder to break over a bow. _ mostly hunt with longbows now, in the 42-46# range, but I also have a Mathews Q2 which I pull at about 50#. The Parker "EZ Draw" models have wheels, which is why they are EZ. _


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I shoot around 45# with a 28" draw length. Hubby makes SO much fun of me because my arrows are so slow compared to his! Lol!


----------



## Andi Sue (Sep 28, 2009)

24.5 draw, and I'm pulling around 36lbs right now, but I think I'm ready to crank it up to 40. I started shooting in April and was shooting a lot, but work has been so busy recently that I haven't been able to shoot as much. Have to get working those muscles again.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

MommaTurbo said:


> I shoot around 45# with a 28" draw length. Hubby makes SO much fun of me because my arrows are so slow compared to his! Lol!


Hahaha! I know what you mean, but with my recurve. There have been a couple of times that my arrow hit the target during practive and then bounced off because it didn't have enough penetration to tstick in the target! It is hilarious, but frustrating at times.


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

I am at 40# now, before my injury several years ago i was pullin' 50# no problem.


----------

